# Mushroom hunting....



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Can someone suggest a good rifle for hunting mushrooms?

Kidding...but I want to learn about mushroom hunting. I have looked in my area, asked a garden club and at my local sporting store with no luck. 

I have seen there's some books out there. Can anyone suggest one...or another resource?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I do my mushroom hunting in the grocery store. Seriously, be careful, certain mushrooms look safe-to-eat to the amateur with a field book, but can kill you. The only wild ones I will eat are morels because they are so easy to identify.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I do my mushroom hunting in the grocery store. Seriously, be careful, certain mushrooms look safe-to-eat to the amateur with a field book, but can kill you. The only wild ones I will eat are morels because they are so easy to identify.


I know it's pretty scary...I hear of people who just concentrate on 2-3 different types to keep the risk down. My grandfather passed away years ago, in the 80s...but he was huge into it. It came from necessity due to the Great Depression. I really wish I was a little older when he was alive, it would have been great to learn from him.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I need to start learning about sfe to eat mushrooms. We see a lot of different variety's when we are hiking would like to pick and take some home but can't if you don't know.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I know it's pretty scary...I hear of people who just concentrate on 2-3 different types to keep the risk down. My grandfather passed away years ago, in the 80s...but he was huge into it. It came from necessity due to the Great Depression. I really wish I was a little older when he was alive, it would have been great to learn from him.


My former co-worker was a mushroom expert, he told me the 'professionals' swarm the woods on good days now, because hunting is so lucrative. I once found a fruit of morels near an old apple tree, and gave them to him, and he told me it was about $70.00 worth. Wow!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know nothing about mushrooms. BUT...I think it wise that before you eat any of the mushrooms, you hire a taster (preferably from one of the groups that are constantly protesting).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually the Century N Pap has been having mushrooming issues where the BCG strikes the rear trunion.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I want to learn about mushroom hunting. I have looked in my area, asked a garden club and at my local sporting store with no luck. I have seen there's some books out there. Can anyone suggest one...or another resource?


What is your geographical area? I grew up picking mushrooms for food with my family, it's a huge part of my culture and diet. You can literally survive on just eating wild mushrooms, wild greens and water  Mushroom picking is an important skill, good for you!

Not knowing where you are, here's a basic website on this subject: Mushroom-Collecting.com - Edible and Medicinal Mushroom Species of Maine and New England and http://www.mnn.com/your-home/organi...ries/wild-mushrooms-what-to-eat-what-to-avoid &#8230;. also if you are on Facebook, you might be able to find social groups that discuss mushroom-picking and you may be able to find one in your area.

The best is to go with someone who have done this before in your general area, at least in the beginning.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You could take the safer alternative, and just grow your own at home!
Another use for H2O2!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The best way to see if a mushroom is poisonous is to make a nice big mushroom and Swiss hamburger for your significant other. Remember to watch them as they bite into it, and conveniently don't eat it yourself.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And the minimum recommended rifle for a wild mushroom hunt is a .375 h&h. But if you get a really wild one you may need 20mm.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Don't pick any of the ones that grow out of cow patties. Good luck, be careful and there is a ton of good books on the subject.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would take a 30-06 just to be safe. I've seen some big mushrooms out there, also bears lots of bears.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Find someone in your area that is a hardcore camper (not someone that only uses an RV) or hiker. Or ask an older relative, they usually know.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

TG said:


> What is your geographical area? I grew up picking mushrooms for food with my family, it's a huge part of my culture and diet. You can literally survive on just eating wild mushrooms, wild greens and water  Mushroom picking is an important skill, good for you!
> 
> Not knowing where you are, here's a basic website on this subject: Mushroom-Collecting.com - Edible and Medicinal Mushroom Species of Maine and New England and Wild mushrooms: What to eat, what to avoid | MNN - Mother Nature Network &#8230;. also if you are on Facebook, you might be able to find social groups that discuss mushroom-picking and you may be able to find one in your area.
> 
> The best is to go with someone who have done this before in your general area, at least in the beginning.


Thanks...I'm in the northeast, massachusetts to be exact. Any mass mushroom hunters here?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I wish I could be more helpful, but morels are all I am currently confident enough to eat from finding wild, and nothing else really looks like them.

I have started reading up though, and discovered that some edible versions have similar looking species…so my recommendation is to seek out the 'what to avoid' as well as 'what to pick' information before you get much into it.

Also, I remember my Mom finding and IDing a new species when I was a kid. Although she was pretty confident, she still started with a very small sample and wouldn't let us kids have any at all. Good thing; it made her sick. When I start picking more challenging varieties, I will absolutely follow her lead on that. fwiw.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've learned from this thread that y'all are some real "fun guys". :rofl3:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Mushroom Hunter

Mushroom Lovers USA (Swampscott, MA) - Meetup


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is what I use when I'm out looking for fun.. The Pocket Guide To Wild Mushrooms written by Pelle Holmberg and Hans Marklund. I love this little guide and am looking to get another more detailed one for home use and study . hope this helps your decision


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

TG said:


> The Mushroom Hunter
> 
> Mushroom Lovers USA (Swampscott, MA) - Meetup


Wow that's great thanks for the help. Didn't know that type of group existed.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> Here is what I use when I'm out looking for fun.. The Pocket Guide To Wild Mushrooms written by Pelle Holmberg and Hans Marklund. I love this little guide and am looking to get another more detailed one for home use and study . hope this helps your decision


It does thanks.

Thanks to everyone else too....great info.


----------



## ARC (Jul 16, 2015)

I mushroom hunt here in the Southeast and I only look for two types of mushrooms. You have to be very careful with wild mushrooms because if you eat the wrong kind, they will slowly kill you by shutting down your organs with no cure or antidote. There are two types I have been hunting and eating for a long time. The Morel mushroom and the Oyster mushroom.

The Morel mushroom is a early Spring mushroom and tough to spot where they blend in to the forest floor with a sponge like texture. I split them in half and soak them in salt water over night to get rid of any small bugs on them. Preparing them, I dip the Morels in raw whipped egg and coat them in flour to fry in a skillet the same way you would do fish.

The Oyster mushrooms are found during late fall and during the winter. You will find them growing on stumps and newly fallen trees usually in and around where logging operations have taken place throughout the year. They also grow on willow trees in around river bottoms and swamp areas. The Oyster mushrooms can be used several different ways and probably one of the best ways is sauteed in butter with beef or deer strips. I have used them in soups, stews and thrown in with pot roasts.

These two mushrooms are the safest where there are no other poisonous mushrooms looking similar to these mushrooms or even having the same texture. I would strongly advise against Field mushrooms where they have a look alike that is very deadly and many people have had slow agonizing deaths eating what they thought was Field mushrooms. Also some wild mushrooms are so deadly that you can touch them and if you handle food without washing your hands can kill.

Good luck and Be Careful with other types.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0LEV05tW7VVU5YAsTAAAAAA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1cGIwYWVpBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMyBHZ0aWQDSVNSQ0hGUDFfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=Morel+Mushrooms&fr=fptb-yff30-s

https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrBT4fWW7VVmnwAyScAAAAA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1b3Rha2t0BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDSVNSQ0hGUDFfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=Ostyer+Mushrooms&fr=fptb-yff30-s


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

How are the mushrooms going. As I was reading earlier indeed you can just grow them yourselves. We do that as well. The only difficulty is to propagate them. That you have to do in a sterile environment. Growing them isn't difficult though. We grow them in a spare toilet which is accessible from outside of the house. We installed a timer and a sprinkler in it. So every morning have a look and we actually produce more than we can eat. Later we want to become more serious and do the propagation ourselves as well.


----------



## glock29 (Dec 11, 2015)

ARC said:


> I mushroom hunt here in the Southeast and I only look for two types of mushrooms. You have to be very careful with wild mushrooms because if you eat the wrong kind, they will slowly kill you by shutting down your organs with no cure or antidote. There are two types I have been hunting and eating for a long time. The Morel mushroom and the Oyster mushroom.
> 
> The Morel mushroom is a early Spring mushroom and tough to spot where they blend in to the forest floor with a sponge like texture. I split them in half and soak them in salt water over night to get rid of any small bugs on them. Preparing them, I dip the Morels in raw whipped egg and coat them in flour to fry in a skillet the same way you would do fish.
> 
> ...


False information in regards to mycology is dangerous. Morels DO have lookalikes, false morels which are in the Verpa or Gyromita genus. False morels contain a toxin called gyromitrin. Oysters on the other hand are a bit easier for beginners, although they too have lookalikes, the mock oyster (Phyllotopsis nidulans) and angel wings (Pleurocybella porrigens). Angel wings are more easily confused with oysters, most places regard them as inedible/unknown as there have been reports/cases of suspect poisonings therefore play it safe. As the saying goes, "every mushroom is edible, sometimes only once". If anyone ever has fungi id questions, feel free to message me!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

While learning the art of mushroom hunting has always interested me, The high risk vs reward ratio has always and will always prevent me from diving into this.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

In my parts of the world, getting out in the forest and picing mushrooms is quite common, rugholy about 25 % of swedes do that. 

But mushrooms contains wery little energy, if any and the same for minerals. They do contain some really small amounts of minerals of the type the body rarley finds but really likes traceminerals if that is the word. So mushrooms are not survivalfood in that sence. 

We have a lot of fine mushrooms here, and wery few are poisionus. But all those that are poisionus are white (but not all whites are poisions) exept for one bright red with white dots on it. So as long as you dont pick white mushrooms you are safe, still not all mushrooms tastes fine, but they are safe. 

Fun thing: picing mushrooms are legal, but some mushrooms give hallucinations and can be used as drugs. It is not totaly uncommon for swedish druggies to go out in the forest on mushroomhunts


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In my parts of the world, getting out in the forest and picing mushrooms is quite common, rugholy about 25 % of swedes do that. But mushrooms contains wery little energy, if any and the same for minerals. They do contain some really small amounts of minerals of the type the body rarley finds but really likes traceminerals if that is the word. So mushrooms are not survivalfood in that sence.


A long running methodology of mind control used by Socialist Governments. We learned a long time ago in the US........DON"T EAT THE SHROOMS!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A long running methodology of mind control used by Socialist Governments. We learned a long time ago in the US........DON"T EAT THE SHROOMS!


We decend from the wikings, they used the "fun" mushrooms in their brews before battle, so kind of have it in us


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In my parts of the world, getting out in the forest and picing mushrooms is quite common, rugholy about 25 % of swedes do that.
> 
> But mushrooms contains wery little energy, if any and the same for minerals. They do contain some really small amounts of minerals of the type the body rarley finds but really likes traceminerals if that is the word. So mushrooms are not survivalfood in that sence.
> 
> ...


I believe this gets right to it.

I have always been of the opinion (in other words I can't recall WHERE I learned it!) that mushrooms may add some
unique flavor to your dishes, but they have little to no food value. That means (as Swede said) they are not the best 
of survival foods. If I were to eat them (and I do eat the ones in the stores) I would be getting very little food benefit.

But that is only in a SURVIVAL context.

They are wonderful sauteed on my burgers with Swiss cheese! Or with a nice T-bone...or in spaghetti sauce...so on.

Do ANY types provide substantial nutrition?

Grim


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> I believe this gets right to it.
> 
> I have always been of the opinion (in other words I can't recall WHERE I learned it!) that mushrooms may add some
> unique flavor to your dishes, but they have little to no food value. That means (as Swede said) they are not the best
> ...


I am a long fan of eating mushrooms; alone, with, eggs, on meats, and just about anything else I can think to put them on.....but they alone are not filling nor provide any real nutritional value, they are a form of spice and flavoring, but damn good.

Their real use, other than as a flavoring....... is by druggies crammed into an apartment getting high, or as Swede pointed out..... used by Wikings (I think he meant Vikings) preparing for battle.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I never got a chance to do any hunting but I did meet an older gentleman at my gun club that's a pro at it. I met him at a meeting in Septmeber. He and I talked and he's gonna take a group of us out in the spring. I'm looking forward to it.

I'm glad this thread is getting some love.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Don't pick any of the ones that grow out of cow patties. Good luck, be careful and there is a ton of good books on the subject.


Those are the best (Mushroom Slushies )


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

We hunt Morels, Oyster, Pheasant Back, Giant Puffball, and Hen / Chicken of the woods.

We take the Pocket guide mentioned earlier.

I like finding any mushrooms, even the poisonous ones. But if I have any doubt whatsoever, I walk away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

glock29 said:


> False information in regards to mycology is dangerous. Morels DO have lookalikes, false morels which are in the Verpa or Gyromita genus. False morels contain a toxin called gyromitrin. Oysters on the other hand are a bit easier for beginners, although they too have lookalikes, the mock oyster (Phyllotopsis nidulans) and angel wings (Pleurocybella porrigens). Angel wings are more easily confused with oysters, most places regard them as inedible/unknown as there have been reports/cases of suspect poisonings therefore play it safe. As the saying goes, "every mushroom is edible, sometimes only once". If anyone ever has fungi id questions, feel free to message me!


False morals are very easy to Identify. Its not a big deal as long as you check every moral you pick.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> False morals are very easy to Identify. Its not a big deal as long as you check every moral you pick.


Most people I encounter on my travels have not found any morals in a long time...


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I typically just smash every mushroom I come across just to be safe. I really should read a book about them and learn which ones are safe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Most people I encounter on my travels have not found any morals in a long time...


Spring time here. After a good rain when daytime temps near 70 degrees give or take a few. Generally April thru May.
We have white and black morals.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Most people I encounter on my travels have not found any morals in a long time...


One of the reasons I gave up the corporate business manager gig, hadn't seen any morals in a few years. I knew how and where to find them again. My house.


----------



## glock29 (Dec 11, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> False morals are very easy to Identify. Its not a big deal as long as you check every moral you pick.


You are right, but you wouldn't believe how many beginners mistake them on my fungi forums. Most people don't know what the hell they are talking about when it comes to shrooms. Either the have mycophobia and regard all wild mushrooms as poisonous OR are just too quick to assume something is edible/lack common sense to ID properly (sweeping over generalizations -like the one of the previous comments made by the Swede that said all the poisonous mushrooms in Sweden are white, which was false as well). These kind of comments by people that have very little mycology knowledge are extremely dangerous and I stand by that.

THIS IS WHY WILD SHROOMS HAVE SUCH NEGATIVE CONNOTATIONS! Because people poison themselves due to the lack of knowledge and carelessness.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Don't pick any of the ones that grow out of cow patties. Good luck, be careful and there is a ton of good books on the subject.


yeah, you have to pick the ones that grow UNDER the cowpies


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah, you have to pick the ones that grow UNDER the cowpies - jim hensheli


Which brings up the obvious..... is it really the mushrooms that gets one high or the bullshit?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

glock29 said:


> You are right, *but you wouldn't believe how many beginners mistake them on my fungi forums. Most people don't know what the hell they are talking about when it comes to shrooms.* Either the have mycophobia and regard all wild mushrooms as poisonous OR are just too quick to assume something is edible/lack common sense to ID properly (sweeping over generalizations -like the one of the previous comments made by the Swede that said all the poisonous mushrooms in Sweden are white, which was false as well). These kind of comments by people that have very little mycology knowledge are extremely dangerous and I stand by that.
> 
> THIS IS WHY WILD SHROOMS HAVE SUCH NEGATIVE CONNOTATIONS! Because people poison themselves due to the lack of knowledge and carelessness.


Just can't protect all the stupid people on the planet.


----------

